# My 2005 Yard Haunt.



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I finally got some of my yard haunt pics up on Hauntpics.com! Unfortunately, they're all early shots because my camera man ended up sick with the flu on Halloween night, which means that most of my stuff isn't completed in the photos, and there are no wide shots of everything working as it should in the yard. 

I'm clinging to the hope that my mother-in-law took lots of good pictures when she dropped by our Halloween party the night before, and that she'll share them with me if she did. 'Til then, here are a few photos of my work in progress.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice, Tipo! I like your fence, that will keep the little critters out! We also used leaves for the past few years to hide things like tombstone bases and cords, unfortunately leaves are difficult to keep in place during windy conditions (like in October). This year we used hay. We got 5-6 bales of it and used about 1 1/2 of them as ground cover. It stayed put, really gave our haunt a creepy look, reflected light very well and tied all of the props in the yard together. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sweet looking ghost you had on display, Tipo.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice job!

I really liked the 
_C_
_E_
_M_
_E_
_T_
_E_
_R_
_Y_ sign!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats Tipo. It seems to have all come together into a nice creepy display. My favorites were the Jack-O-lanterns. I love the old style free lance carved ones compared to the modern trace out a complicated pattern ones. I wouldn't throw out or replace any of your Mom's old stuff. It looks great, just add to it.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, guys! Still waiting on the rest of the pics. =P

I'll take that into consideration, Vlad. Maybe I'll just build some more of the same type of fencing... It'll save me a bit of time and money to go with the old wood stakes instead of PVC, anyway, and my mom's fences have the advantage of age to make them look even creepier.

Kevin242, hay is on the menu for next year. It looked great in your haunt, and I've got a source for tons of it for free. Though the leaves worked for me this Halloween, I did notice them blowing around a lot when the wind picked up the day after. Since it's usually pretty windy here, I think it's time to change my allegiances. 

As for the Jack-o-Lanterns, I'm totally in agreement. I respect all the work that goes into carving the intricate ones, but you can't beat a traditional face for a yard haunt.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice job Tipodeemin. Your ghost is a beauty, but just wait till you get her flying...she'll really knock your socks off! I'm hoping your MIL's photos turn out, I'd love to see them.


----------

